# reds are spawning weekly.....



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

my reds spawned again last night.....its the third time in the last three weeks. i have a few thousand eggs this time. hopefully i can get some babies out of them if i ever find the time.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats, tyourkie66








Good luck raising the fry - I hope you'll succeed this time :smile:


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

have you decided to hold on the breeding pair then?

good luck


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Dam Nice you got some heLLLa Horrny Rb's heh


----------

